# RIP Ricochet



## stormx311 (Feb 11, 2014)

This is my first post here and I just wanted to say RIP to my Ricochet. She was spunky and a pain in the butt sometimes, but I loved her. She died while I was at work today and I'm not sure why. The vet said that there was some bloating but there wasn't much more they could determine. She was born in 2003 and was 12 years old. Her brother Jinx is still doing well and I hope he can pull through this with me.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Ricochet. I hope you & Jinx will be able to comfort each other & help each other through the grieving process. Hope when you are able, you will post more about your Jinx.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 11, 2014)

R.I.P Ricochet :bunnyangel2:


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jinx is the same age, they had been bonded their entire lives. They were in shelters and bounced from foster home to foster home until I adopted them in 2010. They were polar opposites of each other. He doesn't want a lot to do with people and Ricochet was outgoing. They loved to snuggle up in their box and just sleep until I was up to entertain them. I attached a picture of him. He seems to be doing ok despite our loss today.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 12, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 12, 2014)

Jinx is a handsome fellow bun! Hope you both will continue to heal from your loss of Ricochet. Who knows perhaps he will be more accepting of your human friendship. I guess you will have to continue to watch him to see how he is doing with the grieving process. I haven't gone through a bunny loss yet so I'm not able to give advice based on personal experience (That is one experience I wish no one had to go through & I dread the day I will have to face it.). Glad Jinx is doing okay, pray for his continued good health & ability to get over the loss of Ricochet. Bunny hugs to you both!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of Ricochet. That must have been shocking to have her pass like that and I hope that her brother Jinx will be ok and pull through without having her there. I know it's going to be hard and it sounds to me like you gave them a great home and I hope that both you and Jinx will pull through. 

I know it's tough but try to hang in there and give extra nose rubs and treats to Jinx..

Vanessa


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Ricochet, may the next part of your journey be as fulfilling and full of love as this one! 

I know how hard it is to lose pets, and nothing but time will help heal the wounds of what is left. 12 years old is such a good age for a bunny! That is incredible! Please take comfort in knowing she lived a very thorough, fulfilling, loved, kind life, thanks to you - as you sound like you are clearly a very pleasant, caring, and loving owner.

You and Jinx will really need each other in this time, to mourn your loss, but I know both of you will pull through.

Big warm hugs and wishes to you and your Jinx. <3 Cheers XXX


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you all. It's been really hard since she passed. I haven't stopped thinking about her and she is missed </3. I keep wondering to myself if things would be different had I done something different.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 12, 2014)

I think all good "pet" parents wonder about that at some point, but don't beat yourself up with "what ifs." You did the best you knew at the time. Ricochet knew you loved her & did all that you could for her. Now Jinx needs you & you can't give him your all if you beat yourself up over the "what ifs." Bunny hugs to you & Jinx.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 12, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 13, 2014)

My biggest decision now is wondering if I should seek a new buddy for Jinx. He's also 12 years old and I know it can be difficult to find another rabbit near his age. Does anybody have any experience with this? Since Ricochet was my first loss, I find myself in uncharted territory.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

stormx311 said:


> Thank you all. It's been really hard since she passed. I haven't stopped thinking about her and she is missed </3. I keep wondering to myself if things would be different had I done something different.



Don't think that way. You will just drive yourself crazy. I know it's hard, but all that line of thinking is going to do is make you upset. Just try to spend quality time with the bunny you have, and make the best of each day.


Vanessa


----------



## zombiesue (Feb 13, 2014)

Good bye ricochet ):


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 13, 2014)

stormx311 said:


> Thank you all. It's been really hard since she passed. I haven't stopped thinking about her and she is missed </3. I keep wondering to myself if things would be different had I done something different.



I am so sorry for your loss 
It is hard losing a pet especially quickly like that.
I think of my Meadow everyday and for days after her death also wondered if i could have done something different but sometimes things just happen that we can't explain.Don't beat yourself up..Sounds like she had an awesome life and you were a great bunny mom.:love:

Concentrate on Jinx now...he's going to need you and you will be surprised in the comfort you will give each other.:rose:


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 13, 2014)

stormx311 said:


> My biggest decision now is wondering if I should seek a new buddy for Jinx. He's also 12 years old and I know it can be difficult to find another rabbit near his age. Does anybody have any experience with this? Since Ricochet was my first loss, I find myself in uncharted territory.



Maybe Jinx would like a bit younger but settled girlfriend. Don't want him to get overly excited. lol Well, I will leave it to the more experienced members to give you their advice. Guess it mostly depends on Jinx. Will keep following your thread to see what other more experience members recommend. Continued healing to you & Jinx!


----------



## Moonpix (Feb 13, 2014)

We are SO sorry to hear about your loss! You need to trust that you did everything in you power to give her and Jinx a good long and happy life! They are SO lucky to have found such a loving home with you and you should focus on that...that and spoiling Jinx right now. Take care of yourselves and know that you do not mourn alone.


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 14, 2014)

They were both spoiled the whole time I had them. Jinx will just be extra spoiled right now. Currently he doesn't want much to do with me, but I'm hoping he comes around soon so we can cope with this together. 

I had Ricochet cremated and put in a little urn with paw prints running around it, and the vet made a paw print remembrance for me as well. I'm planning on getting a digital frame to put near the paw print and urn that switches between the pictures of her.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 14, 2014)

What a lovely remembrance you have for your sweet Ricochet. That was nice of your vet too! Hope you & Jinx will have a better human/bunny bond. I think it helps with the grieving when you have each other to love & spend time together. Bunny hugs!


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's what I have so far for Ricochet. Her paw print with her name on the top. On the back of it they carved in her last name and the date. Behind it is her little urn (I paid for a private cremation). I found a frame that I ordered, one of the digital ones where I can put all of her pictures on.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 20, 2014)

Awww.... just looking at her paw print... wow... The urn is really cute.. I know that probably sounds like that is in bad taste saying Urn and Cute in the same sentence but it is. 

Vanessa


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 21, 2014)

In this context I think it's understandable :big wink:

I'm ordering the digital photo frame today, as soon as I order it I'll post a picture. It's going to sit next to the urn with the paw print in the middle.


----------

